# Plague Cruise and Curry; 13th September 2015



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

It's been a long time coming and it's time to get a date sorted! Sunday, 13th September, is the date for our next cruise and curry. And of course there will be _"Dani's devious clue finding mission"_ to keep you and your passenger busy :wink:

The plan is to meet at the Wizard Tea Rooms in Alderley Edge at 10:30 am for pre-cruise drinks, a chat and breakfast if you want. Plan to be at the Tea Rooms a little earlier if you're having breakfast. Our table at the The Wizard Tea Rooms is booked from 10:00am onwards for the hungry cruisers 

http://www.visitcheshire.com/eat-drink- ... ms-p108981

The post code for your SatNavs is SK10 4UB

We will leave the Wizard Tea Rooms at 11:00am prompt to snake along some of the finest driving roads in Cheshire and Derbyshire.










Eyam, the village of the plague, is the right place to stretch our legs.









Plague Cottage

Lunch will be at the Miners Arms, where good food and drink awaits. A table is booked for 12:30pm.

https://www.google.co.uk/url?sa=t&rct=j ... 6267,d.d24

After lunch it'll be "back behind the wheel" for some more fun along Dani's favourite roads that will never get a mention on here! Some of you will know of course which roads I mean :wink:

If time allows, we'll have another short stop at Hartington, the village of the cheese.










From there it's time to initiate our descend along some more fabulous roads onto the Viceroy Indian restaurant in Bollington to sit down for our well earned curry at around 5:30pm.










http://www.viceroyindian.com/viceroy-indian-bollington/

Also, if you're interested in cars (and why wouldn't you be interested in cars), there will be the Wilmslow Motorshow the day before:

*WILMSLOW MOTORSHOW
SAT 12th SEPTEMBER 2015
10am - 4pm
GROVE STREET
BANK SQUARE
ALDERLEY ROAD*

Prestige Cars, Supercars, Sports Cars,Paddocks, Supercar Parade.
Sponsored by Complete Vehicle Maintenance.

http://www.supercar-driver.com

So put your name down and join me on the Plague Cruise 

*Plague Cruisers are:*

Dani - A3DFU 
Andy - Warranty_Void 
Kully - KullyB-UK 
Jase&Caroline - Templar
Peter&Simon - Peter-ss
John&Bryony - John-H 
Viv - AudiCoedDuon

And we will also see another friend for the curry, who will join us in a "flying fashion" shortly before get to the Viceroy. So if anyone just wants the curry at the end, there is still time to put your name down


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Sounds good  put me down for the 13th please.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Brilliant Andy [smiley=smash.gif] Lets see what date other peeps choose.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks like another fine day out Dani...Will have a chat with wifey to see which date would work for us and will pm you.

Thanks for the invite


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> Looks like another fine day out Dani...Will have a chat with wifey to see which date would work for us and will pm you.
> 
> Thanks for the invite


You're welcome Jase 
Sorry it took so long to get my act together and I hope you and Caroline can make it!


----------



## KullyB-UK (Jul 5, 2015)

Sounds Great 

As it Stands, I am good with either date so no prefference from me.

What time would we sit down for the curry ?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent Kully. Will be great to see you again! 8)



KullyB-UK said:


> What time would we sit down for the curry ?


This would be around 5:30pm-ish


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Hi,
The 13th will be spot on for us Dani, we will be away the following week but would love a great day out


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> Hi,
> The 13th will be spot on for us Dani, we will be away the following week but would love a great day out


!3th it is then, Jase [smiley=thumbsup.gif] See both of you soon


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

Can you please add us both to the list.

It'll be a nice break from working on the house!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> It'll be a nice break from working on the house!


I know what you mean, Peter! I'm currently painting my house to the point where my arms drop off, my back is wrecked, my foot is numb etc, etc... 

You and Simon are duly added now and I'm looking fw to a good break and catching up with you too


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Put me down for this please Dani and I'll see if Bryony can come too - she won't have started uni by then


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Hi Dani

Can you add me to the list please, not sure if Sue will be with us.

Looking forward to it 

Phil


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John and Phil, it's a real plague to add you :wink: :lol: :lol:

I hope Bryony and Sue will be able to join us too


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's catching Dani :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> It's catching Dani :wink:


Could well be; I think Plague Pie might be back at the café [smiley=chef.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> John-H said:
> 
> 
> > It's catching Dani :wink:
> ...


Really? Is the cafe open again?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I think so. I'll check it out when I do the recce 8)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I think so. I'll check it out when I do the recce 8)


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

One recce should be sufficient :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> I'll see if Bryony can come too - she won't have started uni by then


Any news on Bryony yet?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Oh yes Bryony is confirmed for the Sunday. As soon as I said there was one of your curry cruises she said that was the weekend she wanted to be here - so there's a recommendation!  - just deciding on trains to come up before and on which day :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Wow; some nice young lady travelling all the way up north for a curry (cruise). I'm looking forward to that 8)


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Not long now


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> Not long now


Yes. I'll be recceing the roads tomorrow so lunch at the Miners Arms is on my programme


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Miners Arms. Do I know that one?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I can't tell you but my guess would be that you don't know it. You can check it out while listening to relaxing music 

http://www.theminersarmseyam.co.uk/


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

By the way, anyone wanting to stay over the night before the cruise, there will be the

*WILMSLOW MOTORSHOW
SAT 12th SEPTEMBER 2015
10am - 4pm
GROVE STREET
BANK SQUARE
ALDERLEY ROAD*

Prestige Cars, Supercars, Sports Cars,Paddocks, Supercar Parade

http://www.supercar-driver.com

Sponsored by Complete Vehicle Maintenance.

I'll definitely pop along as it was brilliant last year


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Well that's interesting Dani. I'll be in the area too on Saturday for the art shop thing for Bryony :wink: May be a good excuse :wink: :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

[smiley=thumbsup.gif]

Here is a link to the centre of Wilmslow, Bank Square

https://www.google.co.uk/maps/place/Ban ... 1f9b?hl=en

Parking should be possible at Waitrose, behind the Leisure Centre, at Broadway Meadow Car Park or behind Sainsbury.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Recced the roads today, one of which I used for a treasure hunt in 2001. I couldn't remember a single turn in some parts and I was stunned by the scenery (as I was in 2001). There are some truly amazing places in the Pennines 

And I wonder if John can spot the road where in 2007 I did my "(in-)famous hand break turn right in front of a police car" :roll:

Here are some pictures of today:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Looks Fabulous Dani looking forward to it


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It does. Here are some of my favourite pictures my daughter Bryony took on one of Dani's previous curry cruises


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Nice John, must remember to take a few myself this time round..


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Think you went too fast John as I always drive very sedately


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A3DFU said:


> Think you went too fast John as I always drive very sedately


I was trying to keep up with you :wink:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Haha great come back John :lol:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I've spoken with Philippa yesterday and our table at the The Wizard Tea Rooms is booked from 10:00am onwards for anyone who wants to have breakfast there


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Dani

Thanks for the e-mail this morning.

This is just to confirm that even though I'm on a diet, the thought of another curry next Sunday evening   is more than enough to persuade me to join you on the cruise. I've just managed to book a room not too far from Alderly Edge, so will more than likely join the hungry cruisers at the Wizard on Sunday morning. Unfortunately, I can't get Joyce to come along.

Look forward to meeting you and the others again next weekend.

Viv.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Morning Viv,

That's excellent! I bet it's not just the curry that draws you up here. I guess you want to find out even more about that smiling police officer who witnessed my hand break turn :wink:

See you on Sunday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Table booked for lunch at the Miners' Arms. Lets hope the weather will be as nice as last Sunday [smiley=sunny.gif]


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Fingers crossed Dani...a bit of a soggy one supposedly on Saturday but hopefully blow over :wink:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I meant to reply the other day! It will be good to see you again Viv!

If.... it is raining, it might clear the roads :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> Fingers crossed Dani...a bit of a soggy one supposedly on Saturday but hopefully blow over :wink:


Apparently it's going to be damp tomorrow and on Monday but dry on Sunday. We can but hope....


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

I think most of the rain is now out of the way for some dryer weather again.

Thankfully the sun came out for the super car parade through Wilmslow's town centre with some most impressive machines there, blipping the throttle making deafening noises right in front of the large crowd. I think the cheapest cars were the two R8s :roll:

Roll along next year's super car show


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Good to hear the weather is better than expected for you today.
Looking forward to meeting up with you all tomorrow :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

See you and Caroline tomorrow, Jase


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

I couldn't come to the Wilmslow show today unfortunately. We'll see you tomorrow though


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

> I meant to reply the other day! It will be good to see you again Viv!
> 
> If.... it is raining, it might clear the roads :wink:


Hi John,

Thanks for the post yesterday. I'm now in the area and really looking forward to tomorrow and catching up on the news. 

Having spent the last two days washing and polishing the TT, it's now slightly dirty again following the drive up to Wilmslow today.  Never mind, the exercise did me good!! 

See you all tomorrow.

Viv.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

See you tomorrow Viv. You obviously brought the sunshine with you


----------



## peter-ss (Sep 3, 2008)

We're all set for tomorrow (just washed my car for the first time in five weeks!).


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

peter-ss said:


> (just washed my car for the first time in five weeks!).


 :lol: :lol:

The rain did it for me today :roll:

See you tomorrow.


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> See you tomorrow Viv. You obviously brought the sunshine with you


Hi Dani.

Well, it can't ever be worse than my cruise around the Beacons. I think the term was horizontal and, as Joyce termed it, "Wet, Wet, wet"!

Looking forward to tomorrow.

Cheers
Viv?


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

AudiCoedDuon said:


> my cruise around the Beacons.
> 
> Cheers
> Viv?


When's your next one then? :wink:


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

A3DFU said:


> AudiCoedDuon said:
> 
> 
> > my cruise around the Beacons.
> ...


Very good question. As you know, it needs time and a lot of planning. Will speak to you tomorrow for some tips.

Cheers

Viv.


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Good morning  
The sun is shining, sky is blue and I'm just having my coffee. See all of you soon


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Coffee sounds a good idea. See you laterlater


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

John-H said:


> laterlater


How late is that then? :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

It's a bubug in the browserbrowser :wink:

So not very later hopefully!


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

You'll have to explain bubugs to me. They must cause terrible disease...


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Well we're here at the wizard teatea rooms


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

Really disappointed that I'm having to miss this!

Hope you all have a good day

Phil


----------



## AudiCoedDuon (Jun 2, 2011)

Hi Dani,

Thanks for organizing a wonderful cruise out today. Thoroughly enjoyed it and, as usual, the day was rounded off with a lovely pint at the Poachers [smiley=cheers.gif] and an excellent meal at the Viceroy. 

Viv.  



The Phantom Lord said:


> Really disappointed that I'm having to miss this!
> 
> Phil


Hi Phil,

Just to say that we also missed your and Sue's company. Never mind, next year perhaps.

Viv.


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Very big thanks Dani for putting another great day together, Caz and I had very nice time.
Great also to meet up with like minded forum members, was a pleasure to meet you all.
Just time for a cheeky pint of Wincle before bed


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Thank you all for joining me today enduring cyclists, tractors, vans, pedestrians and the like in my backjard with very special thanks to Viv and Jase coming all the way up here. I think the 'Stable Bar' will get our vote should we go back to Eyam :roll:

Congratulations to Peter and Simon ridding me of some wine and Jase and Caroline to carry away their Audi mugs, freeing up some valuable space in my house :wink:

It was good to bounce ideas around about a weekend in Hartington and I will get to work on it in the near future.

See you again real soon no doubt


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Thanks Dani for an excellent day out and a special thanks from Bryony who really enjoyed the cruise, quiz and curry. I'll post some of the pictures she took as soon as I get time with another busy drive tomorrow

Great to see everyone again


----------



## Warranty_Void (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks alot Dani for all the time and effort you put into the cruise, was great to see everyone


----------



## TTS-Phil (Mar 11, 2013)

> Hi Phil,
> 
> Just to say that we also missed your and Sue's company. Never mind, next year perhaps.
> 
> Viv.


Hi Viv

Glad you had a good day, hopefully catch up with you soon.

Phil


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

The Phantom Lord said:


> Really disappointed that I'm having to miss this!
> 
> Hope you all have a good day
> 
> Phil


No fretting, Phil, but you and Sue were certainly missed!
It won't be too long until the next cruise though and there is also the Bulls' Head meet on Friday


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Warranty_Void said:


> Thanks alot Dani for all the time and effort you put into the cruise, was great to see everyone


It was good seeing you, Andi. Christmas Bowl and curry next :wink: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

There's a strong chance Caz and I will be coming to the Christmas bowling and curry ... Watch this space :wink:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Templar said:


> There's a strong chance Caz and I will be coming to the Christmas bowling and curry ... Watch this space :wink:


OOOO; sounds brill. I better start booking lanes 8) 

Oh, and before I forget, here are a few snippets of the tour to the assembly line in Györ/Hungary we talked about last night:

viewtopic.php?f=3&t=9209&hilit=Gy%C3%B6r+Hungary&start=135


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Must say I'm completely rubbish at bowling but this time I'd be sober which should help a tad...Haha. Beer goggles do not help in the slightest :lol:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Templar said:


> There's a strong chance Caz and I will be coming to the Christmas bowling and curry ... Watch this space :wink:


I'll try harder to remember to bring the Da Bomb sauce as a sampler. It will certainly liven up chips at the bowling alley :twisted:


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol: :lol:

It's OK. Non of us is any good. That's why it's fun :roll:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

John-H said:


> Templar said:
> 
> 
> > There's a strong chance Caz and I will be coming to the Christmas bowling and curry ... Watch this space :wink:
> ...


I'd be feeling sorry for the next in line John...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol:

Any pictures yet, John?


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

A few for now - more later...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Excellent pictures John [smiley=drummer.gif]


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Some more...


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

Ah, yes, being held up by this little blue thing on my fav road :x


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Thanks for sharing the pictures John :wink:

Yes Dani I remember that particular vehicle well... (Muttering colourful to myself)


----------



## A3DFU (May 7, 2002)

:lol: :lol:

We need to do a cruise mid week :roll:


----------



## John-H (Jul 13, 2005)

Templar said:


> Thanks for sharing the pictures John :wink:
> 
> Yes Dani I remember that particular vehicle well... (Muttering colourful to myself)


They are all Bryony's - she has an artistic eye - and a wobbly hand with me driving giving the occasional speed blur effect :wink:


----------



## Templar (Mar 9, 2012)

Pics are great, very effective. Looks like Bryony enjoyed the day also...Some very enjoyable driving roads but wish I'd taken some photos too.


----------

